# Comm Reserve Website



## genesis98 (10 Sep 2008)

I know that the Comm Reserve is now gone and we no longer fall under IMG. What happens to the files that IMG hosted on the Comm Reserve website?


----------



## dapaterson (10 Sep 2008)

What files are you looking for?  Depending on the topic they'll be in any number of different sites.


----------



## genesis98 (11 Sep 2008)

Comm Res NCCIS Lt Det SOP. it was a fairly new pub. Second Revision in 07.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Sep 2008)

You should be able to get that through your group HQ.


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Sep 2008)

Find a Det Diary, there should be a copy there if the Det Comd is worth his salt.


----------



## genesis98 (11 Sep 2008)

I should be a little more specific I guess. 

I actually have the most recent copy of this file pre April 2008. What I am wondering is where will any revisions to this file be posted if any. This pub is not in the DSCO and no NDID number associated with it therefore that method can be crossed off. 

I am just curious if the people who were working on this will still be making revisions and making them available and if so where I can find it.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Sep 2008)

You might be able to get ahold of someone at CFSCE, or talk to one of the members of your unit who happened to be teaching at CFSCE this summer.


----------

